# [Makro] Automatisches Weiterleiten von Terminen



## Ultraflip (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für meine Arbeit möchte ich gerne alle Termine, die in mein Outlook eingehen an meine "mobile Adresse" weiterleiten lassen, um diese automatisch in meinem ICalender unterwegs zu haben. Ein Makro was ich hierzu gefunden habe sieht wie folgt aus:


```
Private WithEvents Items As Outlook.Items

Private Sub Application_Startup()
  Dim Ns As Outlook.NameSpace
  Dim Folder As Outlook.MAPIFolder

  Set Ns = Application.GetNamespace("MAPI")
  Set Folder = Ns.GetDefaultFolder(olFolderCalendar)
  ' Set Folder = Folder.Folders("Subfolder")
  Set Items = Folder.Items
End Sub

Private Sub Items_ItemAdd(ByVal Item As Object)
  Dim Appt As Outlook.AppointmentItem

  If TypeOf Item Is Outlook.AppointmentItem Then
    Set Appt = Item
    Appt.Recipients.Add "Empfängeradresse@mail.com"
    Appt.MeetingStatus = olMeeting
    Appt.Save
    Appt.Send
  End If
End Sub
```

Das Weiterleiten funktioniert prima, hat aber einen großen Fehler: 
Der Termin wird nicht einfach weitergeleitet, sondern Empfängeradresse@mail.com als Teilnehmer hinzugefügt und löst somit eine Besprechungsaktualisierung aus!

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie man dies umgehen kann?

Vielen Dank
Ultraflip


----------



## Ultraflip (24. März 2011)

keine eine Idee?


----------



## Yaslaw (24. März 2011)

Kenne zwar die Outlook-Klassenstruktur nicht, aber die folgende Zeile erzeugt dein Problem

```
Appt.Recipients.Add "Empfängeradresse@mail.com"
```

So wie ich das sehe, kannst du die Ziel löschen.


----------



## Ultraflip (25. März 2011)

Hallo yaslaw,

aber wenn ich keinen "An" hinterlege, kann die Mail ja auch nicht weitergeleitet werden? Hättest Du eine alternative Idee?

LG


----------

